# power supply for gfx so can charge at 20



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Im told my old 45 amp rivergate is the reason that my gfx wont charge at 20 what powersupplys are you using ?


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

needs to have adjustable voltage to only 12 volts......


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

THANKS NICK I appreciate the help now i have too find one .I was told too drill a hole in the rivergate and there is a dial in there . well dont know if im up too drilling on a powersupply lol


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

To my knowledge most rivergates have a dash pot in them that you adjust the output....I'm not however familiar with where they are located...


----------



## sk55 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Power Supply*

I am using a 12v 35a switching power supply made to power LED's. I got it new on ebay for $20. Works great with the GFX at 20 amps.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

sk55 said:


> I am using a 12v 35a switching power supply made to power LED's. I got it new on ebay for $20. Works great with the GFX at 20 amps.


any idea of a link would help thanks


----------



## sk55 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Power Supply*

I couldn't find the same 35 amp one but this is the same one in 30 amp.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-12V-DC-...061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b14132d5


----------



## burheelwilles (Sep 12, 2013)

dr voodoo said:


> Im told my old 45 amp rivergate is the reason that my gfx wont charge at 20 what powersupplys are you using ?


Hey,, I think you should firstly check the adjustable voltage to only 12 volts!!


----------



## rockyrocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Why is everything backwards on this thread?


----------



## ovalguy1 (Nov 13, 2001)

I took a 30 amp PC power supply and converted it for my GFX. Only took about 15 mins. It has a pure constant 12v. The best thing was it didn't cost me a dime. Had it in my old PC.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank You


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

ovalguy1 said:


> I took a 30 amp PC power supply and converted it for my GFX. Only took about 15 mins. It has a pure constant 12v. The best thing was it didn't cost me a dime. Had it in my old PC.


What is all involved in converting one?


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

rcgen said:


> What is all involved in converting one?


Go to You Tube and do a search. It's all there.


----------



## sonnyn (Nov 13, 2012)

I got 2 hp dps600 pb ( 47 amps, 575 watt) server power supplies off ebay. 30.00 bucks shipped. very easy to convert, theres a huge thread on rcgroup.com with all the details on how to convert most any psu.


----------



## ovalguy1 (Nov 13, 2001)

Here is a link. All you need is the yellow, black, and green wires.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Convert-an-ATX-Power-Supply-Into-a-Regular-DC-Powe/


----------



## metoo (Sep 26, 2013)

rockyrocks said:


> Why is everything backwards on this thread?


Every thread is probably backwards for you, but that can be fixed. Go to "My Settings", "Edit Options" and choose Linear-Oldest First in "Thread Display Options"


----------

